# Sigmadrive wiring help



## nenu (Sep 11, 2016)

Did you able to resolve this issue? I've exact same problem with PMT425S in bike conversion project. I bought the kit from same place you got it.
The controller is switching on properly but nothing happens with the throttle twist. I tried two wire throttle and three wire throttle on pin 8 & 9 respectively with no luck. Right now the connections are:
Pin 10: Key switch
Pin 11 & 12 to contractor
Pin 1 to a forward switch (manual)
Pin 4 to a manual switch
Pin 5 & 6 are directly connected to B-
Pin 9 & 8 to three wire and two wire throttle - playing around, only one of them is connected any time.
- The sequence is: turn the key - controller is switching on (green light)
- Close switch connected to pin 4
- close switch connected to pin 1
- throttle twist
- no luck 
I guess with need to buy expensive hand-held programmer to make it work?
Anyone can share info on this controller would really help. 
Is there any way to reset this to factory defaults?
What are the all the factory defaults setting?
thanks



Hawkinthenight said:


> Recently purchased a 72v sigmadrive pm traction controller and am having a small issue with getting my motor to spin.
> I think I've got everything wired up correctly accept for pins 5, 6 and 7 on connector A.
> Running a brushed motor, with a Magura throttle and not really sure if I should play around with closing pins 5,6 and 7.
> I bought this thing from electricmotorsports and it was programmed by either them or their supplier so I'm not sure what the settings are.
> ...


----------

